# Milenco Aluminium levellers



## Graydjames (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to know if there is anyone out there who has used Milenco Alumium levellers on their van.

I own a Chausson Allegro 94 2008 model which I have had just over a year. Getting it level is a nightmare. It is very high at the back so even when on a level pitch I have to use blocks under the front wheels. The normal sized "yellow" blocks do not get me high enough so I bought some of the Milenco Quatrro leveling blocks. I found that on softish ground such as fine gravel (I always go hard standing when I can) they work fine, but on harder ground - such as larger grade stone - the blocks slip along the surface, or worse, once mounted, they have a tendency to slip under the wheels. This problem resulted in one of them shattering recently.

On that occasion a fellow camper showed me his Milenco Aluminium levellers. He thought they would be the answer to my prayers. However, I was suspicious that he was not using his but was instead on blocks. 

I have researched these on Milenco's site and there is a You Tube video available. However, I was just not convinced by any of this. They do not look strong enough to me and it looks like it might be jolly hard work to lift the van up. I also worried if they might damage the pitch surface (if tarmac or grass for example) and whether one should have wooden blocks to sit them on. I emailed Milenco for advice but they haven't replied which is, itself, not very encouraging.

Does anyone out there have them and can they advise me as to their experiences? They are not cheap and having just wasted £50 on one Milenco product I am bit nervious about spending around £180 on another! However, I don't know of any other company who makes these. Sorry this is so long. Please help!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Do not give up so quickly,if it was me,i would place some cheap rubber car mats under the Quattro blocks to stop them slipping,but another idea,would be to fix some matting/old rubber car mats to the lead on edge of the ramps,so the weight of your unit on the said "Whatevers" stops them zooming off on their own,then "UP!! you go. Worth a try,what have you got to lose?..oh yes,£180 LOL .
Gearjammer


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not having used them, but looking at the idea... You would need a solid ground to use them on, as they would quickly sink on less than solid ground, so I would also guess you would need some solid wood like 15mm thick for the levelers to stand on and then from what I can see they look ok, but for the need of solid support and I would need 4 of then @ £76.00 each and therefor 4 x pieces of wood...... Large and heavy I would think, I don't normally bother to level just my view


----------



## Graydjames (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Gearjammer. The mats idea is a good one - and an obvious one, why didn't I think of that?

However, the snag is I still got to buy a new set of levellers because I smashed one of them (unless you can buy singles but I don't think you can).

What I really want to know is wherther anyone has actually used these aluminium levellers and how they got on with them.

Clive thanks to you too. Yes, on soft grass clearly you would need boards but I wouldn't pitch on soft grass unless I absolutely had to and wouldn't then use them. I was worrying more about doing damage to firm ground. The surface area that sits on the ground does not look that great for carrying such a considerable weight.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Graydjames.
I would think it very possible that you can buy one,(C/vanners with single axles?), if you are really stuck and find that the quat/mill. are the ones you are going to stick with,i know where there are two,(in my garage lol). Should you need to buy one,pm with a price,as we are only up in Derbyshire,and have gone back to C/vanning,and have a Cam type leveller from way back,so the Q/Mills,(Never been used) are surplus. this is not a hard sell,they are tucked up,and cost me nothing to dust,LOL,so i will not be offended if you decline the offer,or get the Aluminum ones,stay well,stay lucky.
Gearjammer.
PS. Not being an engineer,but,i would think one shattered because the weight of the vehicle was concentrated on a couple of points of the base of the Q/Mill,much like the weight concentrated by the heel of a ladies stilleto heel,so trying to get as much of the base in contact with the floor is a must.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If one has shattered you should return them to the company you purchased them from and get a replacement set

When my Fiamma ones split they were replaced

Carol (always assuming they are with the usual year's warranty of course)


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

A piece of old carpet, long enough that your wheel/s are on the carpet before mounting the levellers, then they won't move, and the cushioning on the base of them on unlevel ground will stop them from getting damaged.

We have a similar problem with the front end being low when on level ground, so I carry some ply boards.

My levellers have holes in the base, and I have drilled corresponding holes in the boards, and drop old bolts into these to stop the leveller slipping on the board. Works well, spreads the load, and gives a little more lift.

May help you.

TR5


----------



## Graydjames (Oct 25, 2010)

OK thanks everyone, this is all good stuff but I am still anxious for anyone who has used the aluminimum levellers to give me their view.

Another issue for me that I didn't go into is that I am usually on my own. This makes it difficult to judge where I am on the blocks. True, the Milenco Quattro ones are easier because each level is clearly defined so you can feel the wheels moving into place. Nonetheless, levellers that you don't have to drive on would be good for me - if only I could gather some confidence that they are reliable.

Gearjammer - thanks for your offer. Just for avoidance of doubt the ones you have are the Quattro version, yes? The smaller Triple level version is no good for me. I have now found a supplier who sells the quattro in singles. £22.95 each.

However, it might be good to buy another pair if you are open to offers. I am staying near Matlock weekend after next.

First I'll see if anyone can adfvise me on the aluminimum levellers but thanks very much for your suggestions. 

Graham


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

hi G.
No problem.
Gj.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Easy way to stop yourself going off the end. Tie a piece of string to Each of two wheel chocks. Work out (by measuring) how far forward your wheels travel from the start or the ramp, to the highest point, cut the string accordingly so you can put the chocks the right distance in front of the rear wheels, job done.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Graydjames said:


> I would like to know if there is anyone out there who has used Milenco Alumium levellers on their van...
> <snip>
> ...I have researched these on Milenco's site and there is a You Tube video available. However, I was just not convinced by any of this. They do not look strong enough to me and it looks like it might be jolly hard work to lift the van up. I also worried if they might damage the pitch surface (if tarmac or grass for example) and whether one should have wooden blocks to sit them on. I emailed Milenco for advice but they haven't replied which is, itself, not very encouraging.
> 
> Does anyone out there have them and can they advise me as to their experiences? They are not cheap and having just wasted £50 on one Milenco product I am bit nervious about spending around £180 on another! However, I don't know of any other company who makes these. Sorry this is so long. Please help!


Whilst I don't have any first-hand experience of the Milenco aluminium levellers, I did buy something similar for a caravan we once owned (same principle). Now with a caravan you only need one (assuming single axle - which ours was), rather than a pair for a motorhome. And to be honest, it was a real pain and awkward to use; so I rarely did. Mostly used a home-made wooden ramp instead, which was far more effective and much quicker. To be fair, the Milenco product may be better than the lift I had, although it looks similar.

As it happens, I have a pair of Milenco plastic triple levelers that I drive the motorhome up and find them very good, although occasionally wish I had the quatro version for the bit of extra lift.


----------



## Tys (May 29, 2011)

*Millenco levellers*

I bought a pair of alluminium levellers for my hymer 544,cost £160.I been in tears ever since about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike.They sqeeze the tyre,then take up suspension slack,reach the top of the thread and the wheel is still on the floor.OK If you meant to buy a bullworker. :rightfighter5:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Graham

Failed to spot this post when it was current - sorry.  

From (mostly) second hand experience I agree with Tys.

My tugger friend had one and it was next to useless. The thread on the winder is so fine that it takes ages to raise the wheel, and the winding handle always fouled the side of his van so he had to use a ratchet and do it half a turn at a time. It was damned hard work too - I know because I helped him a couple of times!! 8O 8O 

After only a few months the very fine thread of the winder seized up solid with dirt, even though he always kept it in its bag.

Good idea. Not much good in practice (In my opinion! :roll: )

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If needing a bit of extra height you can sometimes use two set of Fiamma ramps, one on top of each other - jumbos on the bottom, magnums on top. 
Makes quite a difference to the height you can get.


----------



## Graydjames (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thanks to all; problem is solved.*

Thanks for these new replies.

In fact since I sent the original question the following happened:

1. I finally got a reply from Millenco themselves. They did not really understand the point about how or why the Quattro leveling blocks were not working for me but, this aside, they told me that they would NOT recommend the aluminimum levellers for my size of motorcaravan. This seemed a bit contrary to their advertising blurb but at least confirmed my suspicions and those further borne out by the two recent postings.

2. I WAS able to buy a SINGLE replacement quattro leveller.

3. I bought some rubber mats, as suggested by Jented (who I am sure used to be called GearJammer) above. I did not buy cheap ones, but rather high quality large thick mats.

4. Pleased to say these work an absolute treat and I have had no trouble whatsoever on all subsequent uses of the quattro blocks. They are secure under the wheels and it is now easy to find my way up them without any slippage.

I am grateful for all replies although a lot of them missed the point. Just to be clear, the problem I had with the Millenco Quattro levelling blocks was that they lack grip between the bottom of the block and the surface of the ground. If the ground is giving - such as grass or soft or small grade gravel, shingle, stone etc. there is no problem. But if the ground is solid - such as tarmac or large grade stone - I found that my front wheel drive tended to push the blocks from underneath the wheels. Because of their large size (causing it to wedge under the van), and the brittle nature of the plastic, one of them shattered.

I need the larger quattro blocks for my van because it has a significant natural lean from back to front. I found the smaller Fiamma blocks just were not big enough. I don't think stacking them sounds like a very good idea.

Anyway, in conclusion the rubber mats have solved all my problems - but I would recommend that quite meaty mats are required.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

This is probably a pointless response, but is there anything that can be done with the rear suspension to lower the height at the back?

I'm astonished to see so many motorhomes which ride high, normally at the back, Yet there are many more which ride level on the same basic chassis.

Sorry I can't add anything positive re levelling blocks, except maybe the age-old tuggers' method of different lengths of wooden plank that can be stacked on top of each other to create the appropriate height. A nuisance to store, but they tend not to sink in.


----------



## Graydjames (Oct 25, 2010)

You might be right Mikemoss - about lowering the rear suspension; I am not sure. It sounds a bit of an expensive solution but thanks for the idea.

It is annoying though. In two years use, I have only ever once been able to use the van without the blocks and that was on a very uneven piece of ground at Oxford CCC site where I could use the uneven ground to my advantage.

What makes it particualrly annoying is that the shower has only one drain and, you've guessed it, it is at the back. Without blocks, water is everywhere except down the drain.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Our van has airride suspension (fitted by previous owner) on rear axle. When pumped up it means that we travel very high in the back. However when parked we can let them down and it is near level.

Possibly why you have noticed the same model with high AND low backends Mikemoss.

An added advantage is that as they can be raised and lowered individually they can be used to a certain extent to "level" the van. At a guess I should estimate 4-5" variation on each back wheel. With judicious choice as to which way around we park it can make a big difference.

Dick


----------

